# le proyecta su confianza a las personas



## tokiobird

Dear All,

ich verstehe den nächsten Satz einfach nicht:

"Su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad le proyecta su confianza a las personas a su alrededor."

Ich habe über zwei Stunden versucht, ihn zu übersetzen oder mindestens zu verstehen, jetzt hab's schon aufgegeben. Könnte mir jemand dabei helfen?

Meine Fragen:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen confianza en und confianza a? Das wird der Schlüssel dazu sein. Die eine Variante muss vertrauen auf jdn. die andere Vertrauen wecken in anderen sein. Trotzdem habe ich den Sinn des Satzes nicht gefunden.

Die andere Frage ist das Verb proyectarse, bzw. mit dem obigen confienza-Problem zusammen.

Vielen-vielen Dank für Ideen und Tips!


----------



## Peterdg

El verbo no es "proyectarse" sino "proyectar".

"Su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad les proyecta su confianza a las personas a su alrededor."

Sujeto
COI
COD

les es la reduplicación con un pronombre átono del COI tónico a las personas a su alrededor. (En el texto original dice "le" pero eso es un _error_ bastante frecuente: la versión correcta es "les").

Para que resulte claro, voy a pasar la frase a la voz pasiva:

_Su confianza es proyectada a las personas a su alrededor por su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad. _

Así quedará claro que no tiene nada que ver con "confianza a/en".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## tokiobird

Vielen Dank für die Antwort und die Erklärung! Jetzt verstehe ich schon die Struktur des Satzes. Die Bedeutung aber... Ich bin damit doch nicht klargekommen. Vielleicht weil ich den Ausdruck _su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad _nicht richtig verstehe? Was hat das mit dem Vertrauen zu tun? Und: wer vertraut denn auf wen?...


----------



## Peterdg

Seine ausgesprochene Willenskraft. (Espero que mi alemán sea correcto)


----------



## Tonerl

*oder auch:*
*su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad*
*Seine ausgeprägte Willenskraft*

*Saludos*


----------



## osa_menor

> "Su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad les proyecta su confianza a las personas a su alrededor."


Ein zaghafter Versuch:
Seine/Ihre ausgeprägte Willenskraft projiziert [seine/ihre Zuversicht | sein/ihr Vertrauen] auf die Personen in seiner/ihrer Umgebung.


----------



## tokiobird

Vielen Dank für die Antworte!! 

Dann habe ich die Ausdrücke richtig verstanden. Mein Problem ist dann was anderes: was bedeutet - außer Grammatik - dieser Satz? Wie projiziert man Vertrauen? Seine Willenskraft imponiert den anderen und deswegen vertrauen sie auf ihn?... Oder - was?


----------



## Peterdg

tokiobird said:


> Seine Willenskraft imponiert den anderen und deswegen vertrauen sie auf ihn?... Oder - was?


Este es un foro lingüístico, no de filosofía.


----------



## osa_menor

Aus: projizieren
2_. jmd. projiziert etwas auf jmdn._ PSYCH.: eigene Gefühle oder Vorstellungen anderen Personen zuschreiben

Hilft das irgendwie weiter? Leider lässt sich ohne Kontext wenig sagen.


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> 2_. jmd. projiziert etwas auf jmdn._ PSYCH.: eigene Gefühle oder Vorstellungen anderen Personen zuschreiben



_*Ursula,*_

_*was hältst Du von dieser Version, angelehnt an Deinen obigen *_
_*Vorschlag ?*_

_*Durch seine ausgeprägte Willenskraft/Willensstärke "projiziert=überträgt" er seine eigenen Gefühle und Vorstellungen für gewisse Dinge/Situationen auf die Leute in seiner Umgebung, sodass diese ihm vertrauen/Vertrauen schenken !?*_

_*LG*_


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Toni, 
kann durchaus sein, dass es so zu verstehen ist. Es fehlt ja jeglicher Kontext.
Für mich sind zwei Möglichkeiten der Interpretation denkbar. Entweder dass er seine eigene Zuversicht auf andere überträgt (durch seine Willensstärke), er andere quasi mitreißt, oder aber dass er seine Gefühle in die anderen hineininterpretiert.
Es ist mir halt nicht ganz klar.

LG.


----------



## tokiobird

Hallo! 
Danke für die Diskussion!! Es gibt eigentlich keinen Kontext. Es war ein Persönlichkeitstest, ich hatte ein paar Detailles daraus zu übersetzen. Dieser Satz ist hier zu finden, aber die Sätze sind nicht miteinander verbunden. Ich denke, dieser Satz hat einfach keinen richtigen Sinn, es ist eher ein Paolo Coelho. Die Worte getrennt verstehe ich, aber kann damit nichts anfangen. Denn was heisst diese Willenskraft-Vertrauen-Projektion?... Nichts. Oder vielleicht bleibt diese Tür der Weisheit nur für mich geschlossen.

*Personalidad Profesional, Pragmática y Segura*
Esta elección indica que es usted amante de un estilo de vida que le permita vivir a su manera. Usted es una persona con una visión realista de las cosas en su vida diaria, y se ocupa de ellos sin vacilación. Es muy probable que usted tome la iniciativa en su vida y crea más en sus propias obras que en la suerte. Podría ser que se le asignen muchas responsabilidades en su trabajo, porque se le percibe como una persona confiable. Otra característica de su personalidad podría ser el resolver las situaciones en la vida de una manera práctica y sin complicaciones. Su pronunciada fuerza de voluntad le proyecta su confianza a las personas a su alrededor. Usted difícilmente puede sentir satisfacción hasta que logra sus ideales.

Test Rasgos De Tu Personalidad Según Formas Y Colores ~ El Rincón de Salem


----------

